# Just dumped 12lb of humichar on my 7,000sf lawn



## littleego (Jul 31, 2021)

Yeah, I fell for the biochar scam and bought a 12lb bag of humichar. Dumped it in my lawn at the #7 setting on my scotts broadcast spreader. Bag says "heavy" setting is #3. So I more than double the suggested rate.

I know is not going to improve my soil and green up my lawn. Needed to clear out my shed with this gimmick so I just dumped it all on my lawn.

Biggest accomplishment this season was being able to rid my lawn of an invasive creeping weed / ground cover (Lippia repens) using an over-the-counter herbicide. The weed is horrible, tons of flowers in the spring attracting tons of bees making it difficult to garden / mow lawn.

Anyways, I'll post updates of I see anything happening after applying the humichar.


----------



## csl23 (Jul 22, 2021)

Adding humichar won't yield Any immediate results. Building your soil with carbon is a long term process that is supposed to improve soils ability to hold onto nutrients as well as plants ability to take them in more effectively.


----------

